# Windows 7



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lookinjg for a copy of windows 7. My desk top has vista in it and some progrms no longer wants to work.

No I have no intrest in Windows 10, I up loaded it some time ago under the free up grade thing and used it long enough I found to many things I didn't like about it to keep it so under th less than 30 day program I went back to my old windows 7.

Sister in law bought a new lap top in the sping, her internet provider allowed her 5GB a month she thought was plenty since that is what we had been useing here for 2 lap tops. She couldn't make it een 2 weeks because windows 10 keep upgradeing so often and the deal who sold her the lap top couldn't shut the up dates off. She finally returned the lap top and bought a used one at a pawn shop. Like me couldn't afford a nice apple lap top.

So I am searching for a copy of windows seven.
thank you.

 Al


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Do you have a Windows 7 key?

http://www.techverse.net/download-windows-7-iso-x86-x64-microsofts-official-servers/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Win10 can be locked down. Its not horrible once you remove lot of supposedly unremovable apps (they dont make it easy and they will reinstall if you allow updates) and lock it down with a firewall where it cant phone home. Use Chromium or Firefox browser.

Though unless you just have to have windows for some special software you need, lot free variants of linux lot less aggressive and obnoxious. 

Client operating systems

*Latest update or service pack...End of extended support*
Windows Vista Service Pack 2...........April 11, 2017
Windows 7 * Service Pack 1..............January 14, 2020
Windows 8 Windows 8.1...................January 10, 2023
Windows 10 ** Version 1703............October 14, 2025


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I read that you can disable updates through Services. I haven't tried it, but don't really care to. This site explains how: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/turn-off-windows-update-in-windows-10


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think they have made it impossible to block updates with any services settings unless you own corporate version. The "home" version never has had disable option and they updated pro version to not allow this. Using a firewall to block all contact of your computer with any known Microsoft server is surest way.

Oh and if you want an official "iffy" way, there is one if you use wifi. Can set wifi connection to metered and supposedly they wont update on that connection. Well not unless its really, really important "security update".... or they just want to. And think somebody found how to unofficially extend the metered option to ethernet connection too. Tough luck if you use dialup. Still say a third party firewall is way to go. And if you wanted to be absolutely sure, use a router with a firewall operating completely outside windows control.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Just point MS update domains and IPs in your hosts file to 127.0.0.0 
No talking home


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I just checked both to be sure. I am on Windows 10 Home and I physically clicked through and it allowed and showed as disabled in Services. Of course I re-enabled it again. Whether the system follows that rule or not, once you disable it and shows as disabled, is another story. But it did show as disabled in Services once I set as so.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Store service tec said he disabled windows 10 UP dates on SIL lap top yet it kept useing up her 5GB per month Jet pac.


 Al


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have a 7 but also got a 10. With a hotspot and card for 5GB at $50, it would update and in a few minutes had used up $20 worth of the GB. So now I only use the 10 if I am on WIFI at a library or other WIFI spot.
10 may be easy to navigate if you are computer savy, but I am "challenged" but think 7 is just fine, thank you!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Check to see if it's still showing as disabled. If it is, then you know that doesn't work. If it isn't then Windows is somehow re-enabling it or the tech might have told a fib?

Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Services -> Windows Update

If it's enabled, right-click on 'Windows Update', click 'Properties', Change 'Startup type' to disabled, Click 'Apply'.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

when I hit the lottery the fist thing I am going to do it buy all apple computers and donate all this stuff that uses windows, or some add on type of browser.

 Al


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes nothing like Apples to make things better to use and less chance of such calling home when you don't want it. My iMac is now over 9 years old and still going strong. And yet even Apple has followed somewhat what M$ has done and that is make old OS X so that you can not update anymore to the newest version which is now called MacOS. Still get critical updates but can't go any further then that. As even Apple wants you to buy the latest and greatest computer and its operating system. LOL SO I am saving up for a new iMac so I also can have that latest and greatest system. LOL


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

TraderBob said:


> Just point MS update domains and IPs in your hosts file to 127.0.0.0
> No talking home


Unless they use a named address like www.microshaft.com, you computer wont even consult the hosts file or DNS server. It will just go directly to the numerical address of server hardwired into windows.

Also be aware there are a LOT of microsoft servers out there and new ones added all time. So if you get a list made prior to last update of your version of windows, blocking that list maybe not block all communications by your computer to M$.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I suppose that apple does have it's draw backs but you sure don't hear of so many having problemas like you do windows users. Ya I know there are A LOT MORE WINDOW computers on line but still I have yet to hear of one problem and I mean problem like picking up a virus or some thing.
We pay almost $100 a year for anti virus and a good fire wall yet, my lap top went in the shop monday and was told most likely it picked up a virus the way it was actting.


 Al


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> I suppose that apple does have it's draw backs but you sure don't hear of so many having problemas like you do windows users. Ya I know there are A LOT MORE WINDOW computers on line but still I have yet to hear of one problem and I mean problem like picking up a virus or some thing.
> We pay almost $100 a year for anti virus and a good fire wall yet, my lap top went in the shop monday and was told most likely it picked up a virus the way it was actting.
> 
> 
> Al


Most firewalls by default dont block outgoing communications, only block incoming. So unless your firewall has something like a "paranoid" setting where everything is blocked until you specifically allow it, then you would have to manually create outgoing rules. Default rules in most firewalls just isnt going to cut it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Have you checked on E-Bay? Just make sure whoever is selling the Win 7 program guarantees that the key will work. 
The key and link to a new install runs less than $5.00. Both of these sellers have good feedback. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Microsoft-W...164132?hash=item2a89c74424:g:sfIAAOSw4~VZgwvM
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Windows-...963471?hash=item2a8ad6dccf:g:0iwAAOSwq~tZXM9J


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

HermitJohn said:


> Unless they use a named address like www.microshaft.com, you computer wont even consult the hosts file or DNS server. It will just go directly to the numerical address of server hardwired into windows.
> 
> Also be aware there are a LOT of microsoft servers out there and new ones added all time. So if you get a list made prior to last update of your version of windows, blocking that list maybe not block all communications by your computer to M$.


Correct on the IP.


----------

